# Any Bait & Tackle Shops 4-Sale?



## RHINOZJ (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, so if it isn't, please move it to the appropriate forum.

I'm looking for Bait & Tackle shops for sale in the Northern Michigan area. On a lake/river or a place with a lot of traffic would be ideal.

I'm also interested in property with a building on it that could be turned into said shop.

Any info on this please reply to this post.

Thanks.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Hell, son everything's for sale, it is just a matter of price.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Lymans in H L was for sale


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Scout 2 said:


> Lymans in H L was for sale


Lenny's old place in Houghton Lake is still for sale too.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Burksee said:


> Lenny's old place in Houghton Lake is still for sale too.


There is a fireworks place in there now


----------



## WacoKid (May 6, 2012)

The old Jacksonville party store on. M 55 by the rifle river.Also I think the m 65 bait shop just south of Hale is for sale.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northwoods Addict (Jan 3, 2009)

The Old Bluegill's bait in St. Helen is for sale with a nice log house


----------

